# Which audio calibration file for mike to use



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

I got calibrated ECM8000 mike couple of months back from Cross-spectrum. I guess I need to go REW->Preferences->Preferences->Mic tab and point calibration file. 

I have three narrow band, three one third octave and two polar response XL files. Which one do I need to browse to in calibration field of Mic tab?

I am starting compiling instructions to do bass ringing and water fall graphs for modal first. Please help me to get started on setting calibration file for Mike. Then I will do calibration for TASCAM 144 MKII


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

This may help chinni. See my posts 153 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...echniques-usage-discussion-16.html#post513930


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I guess I can point to narrow_band_response_0_degree.frd that I got from cross spectrum. Since I am pointing microphone to ceiling, I am assuming 0 degrees is fine.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, you’d use the 90° file for at-ceiling orientation. The 0° file would be for aiming towards the speaker, which is really best for frequency response measurements. More reading on the topic  here .

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

If you only have the Basic ECM Mic, then like I have, use the Generic Cal file for 90 degree measurements. It's on this page, half way down.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Will,

Taking measurements with 90° mic orientation using a calibration file that was generated with on-axis (0°) orientation, such as our generic file, will give results showing sagging response at highest frequencies. If you want to take 90° measurements, you should use a calibration file created the same way.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Will,
> 
> Taking measurements with 90° mic orientation using a calibration file that was generated with on-axis (0°) orientation, such as our generic file, will give results showing sagging response at highest frequencies. If you want to take 90° measurements, you should use a calibration file created the same way.
> 
> ...



Ah, I thought this was Wayne. Is there a Generic Cal file for 90 degree?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What are you measuring (mains? subs?), and what are you trying to accomplish?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What are you measuring (mains? subs?), and what are you trying to accomplish?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Mains and Sub together.

I have a 2 IB manifold system, one at the front and one at the back of the room, I want to see how these interact with my Main speakers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Then all you’re really concerned about is perhaps 300-400 Hz and below. A 90° vs. 0° calibration file is only going be different above ~2-3 kHz; below that point they’re the same. Down in the range you’re interested in, you can use either calibration file with either mic orientation.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Right, I see. Thanks for explaining that Wayne.


----------

